# Can we see pic's of adult floppy ears?



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey everyone, I would love to see pictures of your full grown Chi's that have floppy ears, or ears that don't stand at attention... Strummer's don't seem to be even thinking about straightening up, so I want to if anyone else's babies have this cute trait... :wave:


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Well here's Socrates', but to be fair he is a chi-mix and his ears kind of got mixed up in the cross I guess


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Cookies ears were up until about 2 months ago. He got an ear infection and his ear hasn't gone up since!!!


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

to cute!!!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, Hershey was completely perky until his neuter, now he is floppy again. Not sure what they are finally gonna be.


----------



## runagottickled (Aug 30, 2005)

i dunno if this is normal.. But when i pull tila out from the covers in the morning, her ears are flappy.. but then it stands up after a couple minutes!! Its cute becaue it reminds me of her baby days!

-Runa


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

I love these pics! Hershey has the most beautiful coloring ever!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

hey cosmo's ears were perky until he was changing teeth :wave:


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

runagottickled said:


> i dunno if this is normal.. But when i pull tila out from the covers in the morning, her ears are flappy.. but then it stands up after a couple minutes!! Its cute becaue it reminds me of her baby days!
> 
> -Runa


Fibi's ears are floppy when she's really really tired. So, they are sometimes in the morning and then sometimes at night too...depending on how sleepy she is!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

austin is 7 months and his ears are floppy they were going up for a while but now there down


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Lola is over a year old with floppy ears.




























They stood up very briefly when she was baby - here she is with proper Chihuahua ears:


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

OH Lola, what a beauty!!!! :shock:


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two (Aug 4, 2005)

Sasha's ears remind me soooo much of Lola's ... Sasha's are completly flopped over now (laugh)


----------



## 2sparkly (Oct 11, 2005)

When spike was a baby I didnt know that rubbing her ears could damage the cartalige (sp?), :dontknow: so she would lay on my lap and I would rub her belly and her ears for hours, so now shes a floppy head.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

All those pics of Lola with her tongue out are SO cute 'n' funny!!! :lol: Just adorable.


----------



## berenicevlz (Nov 19, 2005)

Here's my girl only one of her's is up...


----------



## mybaccy (Dec 11, 2005)

Baxter is 7 mths, so not quite full grown, but i don't think his ears will go up


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

this thread is so cute!!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

Cute thread.. Jenn did you get another baby????? I noticed Jackson in your siggy.. i haven't been on for quite a while! too cute!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Tucker's ears are about like Baxter's. He is 7.5 mos and they have never stood up. (well if he's looking up, leaning back!) At first I didn't want them up because he's so cute with them down (kinda keeps the puppy look to them) but now I'm wishing they'll go up for that "official" chi look  

Here's his most recent pic.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Roie said:


> Cute thread.. Jenn did you get another baby????? I noticed Jackson in your siggy.. i haven't been on for quite a while! too cute!


Yep, got Jax about a week and a half ago. He awesome, we luv him to death. :wave:


----------

